# Music Labels



## jshollis (Aug 9, 2008)

Who are the major labels in Claasical Music? I've bought CD's with names like Laserlight, Delta Music but I've not been able to find sites for these labels.

I am a newbie by the way to this forum and to classical music.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

For recording labels, try EMI, Deutsche Grammophon, and RCA Victor. They tend to have really good musicians with great music and amazing quality.

Decca has some good CDs too, but generally not so good as the three aforementioned.

If you're on a tight budget, Naxos is a very good deal, as most of their CDs are almost half the standard price.

Those are my two cents...


----------



## jshollis (Aug 9, 2008)

*CD's*

What are the price ranges for the labels you mentioned? What is the story on Laserlight or Delta?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with either Laserlight or Delta (I've heard of them, but that's about it).

Deutsche Grammophon is generally the most expensive... but then again, generally best sound quality, engineering, artists, etc.

EMI is standard price, like $13-18 or so, I think.

RCA Victor is better for old-time recordings; they have a great series of CDs called "Living Stereo" that runs about $18 a disc.

Decca has "Double Deckers" that are 2 CDs in one. $17.

Naxos: $7-10 per disc.

Of course, they vary depending on where you get them...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, jshollis, and welcome to TC!

WV had guided you to the top-tier of classical music labels which, as he said, are generally well regarded. But of course, there are ups and downs within each label, with some artists recording a bad one (as per some critics and listeners) occasionally. That's why, as a newcomer (and sometimes even when you have many years of listening behind you), you may need to consult magazine/website reviews and music guides, and listen to the opinions of other experienced listeners even though they may or may not share your preferences.

These labels apart, there are those that specialise in niche recordings, like period performances (playing with instruments from the music's era and applying playing techniques from the same), or the music of composers from certain geographical regions.

For a fairly long list of recording labels, look here. And to get an idea of how the members on this board choose their CDs, read this thread. And feel free to ask for recommendations...as BuddhaBandit notes in that thread, you're bound to get a "recommendation inundation."


----------

